# Need new setup for Blu-ray



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't stand watch any blu-rays without being able to hear the full soundtracks!
I have panny 35 which I got by accident because it was one of the cheapest on the market. I later found out that these are pretty good for a lower end player.
Anyway her7e is my equipm ent: 
TV-42" samsung (older model ?)
Receiver-Aiwa 5.1 avr-67
Speakers-1st generation Klipsch quintet
Svs-pb-10

Overdoing it in a 20x22 room that opens up to the rest of the house!

Can you say upgrade?!?:hissyfit:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a budget in mind?


----------

